# ineens



## chichile

Hallo, 

Ik had een paar data voorgesteld voor een vergadering, en hier is het antwoord dat ik kreeg: 
"Al die data kunnen nog voor mij. Ineens 6 november."
Betekent dat  "Toutes les dates sont ok, fixons par exemple ça le 6/11", "All the dates are ok, lets say 6/11 then" ?
(of precies omgekeerd? )

Alvast bedankt!


----------



## Peterdg

Het is nogal informeel, maar dat is inderdaad wat het betekent.


----------



## chichile

Hartelijk dank!


----------



## Couch Tomato

Peterdg said:


> Het is nogal informeel, maar dat is inderdaad wat het betekent.



Ik denk niet dat iemand in Nederland "ineens" zo zou gebruiken, maar het is zeker en vast weer een verschil tussen Nederland en België . Ik zou dit nooit zeggen, ook niet in een informele context.


----------



## Peterdg

Couch,

Ik denk niet dat het echt typisch Belgisch zou zijn en ik zou het ook niet onmiddellijk zo zeggen. Wat wel bij me zou opkomen is misschien: "ineens 6 november dan?"; dus met vraagteken erbij.


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Als ik bovenstaande email had ontvangen zou ik om opheldering gevraagd hebben. Zelfs in de context is dit gebruik van _ineens _mij volslagen onduidelijk.


----------



## Muizer

Eens brownpaperbag: dit is foutief of Vlaams, deze constructie slaat voor mij nergens op. Maar Vlaams isnook gewoon Nederlands natuurlijk..


----------



## Couch Tomato

Peterdg said:


> Wat wel bij me zou opkomen is misschien: "ineens 6 november dan?"; dus met vraagteken erbij.



Dit is voor mij ook onbegrijpelijk. De reden is dat "ineens" volgens de Van Dale twee betekenissen heeft:

in·eens (bijwoord) 
1 in één keer 
2 plotseling, opeens

Als ik nu deze definities substitueer in jouw zin dan kom ik uit op:

In één keer 6 november dan? 
Plotseling/Opeens 6 november dan? 

Dit betekent niets voor mij. Wat betekent "ineens" in jouw zin?


----------



## Syzygy

Ik heb dit artikel op vlaamswoordenboek.be gevonden. Zou je van de definitie _meteen_ die ze daar onder andere geven, niet eerder zeggen dat het zoiets betekent als _al_ (d.w.z. "_De data komen me allemaal uit, dus kunnen we het net zo goed al op 6 november doen._")? Maar gezien de vertalingen die de OP geeft, lijkt _ineens_ me meer de zin van "_een spontaan voorstel zonder verder overleg_" te hebben. In ieder geval vind ik dit een interessante discussie en ben ik benieuwd naar de oplossing. 

PS. (en OT) In dat artikel schrijven ze ook "... wordt niet gebruikt noch begrepen in NL." Is dat een Vlaamse manier van zeggen of kan dat ook in Nederland? Ik kende eigenlijk alleen de constructies "wordt gebruikt noch begrepen" en "wordt noch gebruikt, noch begrepen".


----------



## Joannes

Couch Tomato said:


> Dit betekent niets voor mij. Wat betekent "ineens" in jouw zin?



'meteen'

edit: of _gelijk_, denk ik dat ze in Nederland hiervoor zeggen: _Gelijk 6 november dan?_


----------



## Peterdg

Joannes said:


> 'meteen'
> 
> edit: of _gelijk_, denk ik dat ze in Nederland hiervoor zeggen: _Gelijk 6 november dan?_


Inderdaad!


----------



## Couch Tomato

Joannes said:


> 'meteen'
> 
> edit: of _gelijk_, denk ik dat ze in Nederland hiervoor zeggen: _Gelijk 6 november dan?_



Nee, 'meteen' of 'gelijk' passen hier beiden niet in. Althans, ik zou het nooit zo formuleren en ik ga er vanuit dat voor de meeste Nederlanders 'gelijk' hier totaal niet past en betekenisloos is. Ik ga nu uit van de Engelse vertaling die post #1 staat.

Ik zou het zo zeggen (iets formeler): _Al die data schikken mij. Zullen we dan maar 6 november afspreken?

_


Syzygy said:


> PS. (en OT) In dat artikel schrijven ze ook "... wordt niet gebruikt  noch begrepen in NL." Is dat een Vlaamse manier van zeggen of kan dat  ook in Nederland? Ik kende eigenlijk alleen de constructies "wordt  gebruikt noch begrepen" en "wordt noch gebruikt, noch begrepen".



Ik heb er niet per se iets op tegen, maar ik ben meer geneigd om te zeggen '... wordt (noch) gebruikt noch begrepen.' Volgens mij combineren Nederlanders "niet" en "noch" niet, zoals je zegt. Zie ook hier http://taaladvies.net/taal/advies/vraag/582/.


----------



## Ktke

Of het correct Nederlands/Vlaams is laat ik in het midden, maar het enige dat ik vreemd vind aan dit antwoord is dat er geen vraagteken achter staat. Als iemand mij zou sturen: ineens 6 november? (met vraagteken), dan zou ik er vanuit gaan dat hij wil zeggen: Zullen we dan (ineens) 6 november vastleggen? Geen verdere uitleg nodig


----------



## Lopes

Joannes said:


> 'meteen'
> 
> edit: of _gelijk_, denk ik dat ze in Nederland hiervoor zeggen: _Gelijk 6 november dan?_



Ik denk het niet eigenlijk. Ofwel '6 november dan', ofwel het hele 'zullen we maar gelijk 6 november afspreken dan?' Bij 'gelijk 6 november' lijkt het alsof dat de eerst mogelijke datum is.


----------

